# new tbh beekeeper- tips please!



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Welcome rolla! I'm sure you will find all the answers you want and then some down in the TBH Forum. Just job in there and ask away! 

http://beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=254


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>One more thing- I'm pretty sure I have Italian Honey Bees- they are good to start out with, right?

They are fine as are Carniolans and Russians and Caucasians...

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesraces.htm
http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm


----------



## kaisfate (Oct 6, 2008)

another great source for TBH beekeepers is BioBees...they have ebooks, videos and a forum just like this one. Welcome, btw...I am a new TBH beekeeper in california as well...feel free to PM me any time


----------



## bbounds (May 14, 2009)

*howdy*

my kids and i fired-up just like you, and it feels great. beekeeping is the coolest thing ever. love those bees!

we're in el dorado hills, just east of sacramento. our new top bar hive has been rolling along for over 3 weeks now, and the bees act like they're in heaven. like pleasanton, everything is in bloom here today. 

all the best fellow norcal-er.


----------



## RollaBee (Apr 23, 2009)

*Thanks for the Welcome everyone!*

thanks for the advice and greetings, everyone!  It's good to have a resource like Beesource to help out a newbee!


----------

